

VIM Hacks - mace
http://www.slideshare.net/c9s/perlhacksonvim

======
dylanz
<http://github.com/c9s/Vimana> referenced in there looks pretty neat.
Installing Vim plugins the normal way is indeed a un-fun process.

~~~
samstokes
I wonder how it compares to vim-addon-manager, which I've been meaning to try
out.

------
pyre
I always hate it when people say to use something like "Fh" to jump to the
beginning of a section that starts with an 'h'. How much time will I waste
thinking about whether or not there is or isn't another letter 'h' somewhere
between the cursor and where I want to go? It's easy to construct examples
like this _after_ the fact, but it's not going to take me <1 sec to process
the entire line for "are there any h's?"

Or am I in the minority here? Do people really think/code that way on a normal
basis?

~~~
basman
The repeat commands are your friend: Fh without looking, followed by ; and ,
if you don't end up in the right place the first time.

~~~
revertts
Thanks, that helped a lot. I had been trying to repeat with "."; hadn't
noticed how many different kinds of repeats there are.

~~~
jonathansizz
In case you don't know about it, print this out:

<http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif>

------
storborg
Even if you're a vim god, read this just to skip to slide 52. It's hilarious.

~~~
drhodes
this is the image on slide 52, provided for your convenience :)

[http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads...](http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2006/08/curves.jpg)

~~~
gnosis
404

------
enomar
Actual title is "Perl.Hacks.On.Vim".

~~~
mace
FWIW, more than half of the content is general Vim.

------
iamapipebomb
slide 116 "bash-like" key mapping means emacs-like (right?)

------
redhatnation
oh the irony. VIM hacks presented in flash. You moron.

